# tcp / IPV6



## rabit (22. September 2008)

Hallo together!

Wofür ist eigentlicht die Internetprotokollierung version 6?

Ich benutze noch die Version 4!

Welche Vorteile hab ich dadurch?

Wie ist es einzurichten?


----------



## Adrenalize (22. September 2008)

IPv6 wurde deshalb eingeführt, weil bei IPv4 schlichtweg die Adressen ausgehen. 
Und wegen ein paar anderen Unzulänglichkeiten, z.B. das IPv4 seinerzeit nicht unter sicherheitsaspekten entwickelt wurde, auch wenn man hier mittlerweile mittels IPsec nachgebessert hat. Aber IPv6 bringt von Haus aus gleich ein Sicherheitsfeatures mit.

Vista hat IPv6 von Haus aus laufen, aber momentan bringt es für Zuhause wohl kaum was, weil teils die Router es nicht anbieten und auch die ISPs nach wievor IPv4-Adressen verteilen (nehme ich an).


----------



## xTc (22. September 2008)

rabit schrieb:


> Hallo together!
> 
> Wofür ist eigentlicht die Internetprotokollierung version 6?
> 
> ...



Am besten das hier lesen:

IPv6 - Wikipedia

Denke das beantwortet deine Fragen weitesgehenst.  Solltest du dennoch Fragen habe, stell sie.


Gruß


----------



## DanielX (22. September 2008)

Ich glaub mit IPV6 kann man pro m² der Erde 1000 Adressen oder mehr vergeben werde.

Vondaher wird es dauern bis bei IPv6 die Adressen ausgehen.^^


----------



## riedochs (22. September 2008)

Der WAN Bereich läuft meines Wissens nach schon teilweise auf IP V6.


----------



## rabit (22. September 2008)

Also ist da keine Steigeung in der Netzgeschwindigkeit zu erwarten?


----------



## Adrenalize (23. September 2008)

rabit schrieb:


> Also ist da keine Steigeung in der Netzgeschwindigkeit zu erwarten?


Ich denke nicht. Das müsste ja durch besseres Routing erfolgen. WAN-Router benutzen zur Routenbestimmung aber andere Protokolle, OSPF, RIP, BGP, IGRP usw. (der Interessierte kann die bei Wikipedia nachschlagen).

Ich denke für schnellere Verbindungen im Netz bräuchte es kürzere Datenwege von A nach B oder breitbandigere Anbindungen. Letzteres ist Hardware-Sache.
so einfach ist das mit dem Vernetzen nicht, den nicht immer ist z.b. die kürzeste Route die schnellste. Und auch die Politik hat da mitzureden, denn durch manche Länder möchte man nicht durchrouten.


----------



## rabit (23. September 2008)

Ok danke für die Antworten.

Bei mir ist da bei Ipv6 ein häkchen aber ich habe da nix eingestellt?

In ipv4 habe ich Feste Ip Adresse etc.

Muss ich da noch etwas einstellen in IPV6


----------



## Adrenalize (23. September 2008)

Nein, ich denke nicht. Standard ist "IP automatisch beziehen", solange deinem Rechner nichts zugewiesen wird, passiert da halt nichts.
Beides aktiv ist halt auf Nummer Sicher, daher hat Microsoft das so.


----------



## kmf (23. September 2008)

Ich hab IPV6 unter Vista ausgecheckt. Mein Router unterstützt das Protokoll eh noch nicht. Unter IP4 hab ich in jedem OS direkte Adresszuweisung. Rechner startet flotter und auch die Verbindung steht einfach einen Tick schneller.


----------



## DanielX (23. September 2008)

Also eigentlich sind IPV6 und IPV4 Medien unabhenige Protokolle.

Das heißt mit diesen Protokollen, wird lediglich festgelegt in welcher Form Daten übertragen werden.

Für eine Geschwindigkeitssteigerung muss also das Medium geändert werden.

z.B.
W-Lan 100Mbit/s
Cat4 Netzwerkkabel 1000Mbit/s
Glasfaser 1000Mbit/s aufwärts


----------



## uuodan (24. September 2008)

Die Aussage mit der Änderung des Mediums würde ich so nicht festmachen, da eine "Geschwindigkeitsteigerung" nicht zwangsweise durch eine Erhöhung der Bandbreite stattfinden muss. Denn höhere Bandbreite heißt nicht gleich schnellerer Datendurchsatz. Das sind zwei Paar Schuhe.

Durch IPv6 wird der Traffic auf jeden Fall optimiert, da durch den QoS (Quality Of Service) entsprechende Flags gesetzt werden können, die bestimmte Pakete bevorzugen und andere hinten an stellen. So wird vor allem VoIP und IPTV von der Umstellung profitieren und Routen werden effizienter genutzt. Dadurch wird auch das "Surfen" (sehr einfach gesagt) optimiert, da es von der Entlastung ebenfalls profitiert. Dadurch erhöht sich nicht unbedingt die Bandbreite, aber der Durchsatz sollte besser verteilt werden können.


----------



## Friday (24. September 2008)

Hier geht jetzt einiges durcheinander:
- Das Medium (Kupfer, LWL oder Funk) bezieht sich auf die Schicht 1 des OSI-Schichtenmodells.
- Die Protokolle (IPv4 oder IPv6) sind in den oberen Schichten anzusiedeln, wobei man nicht genau trennen kann, wo die Grenzen sind, denn die QOS-Bits muß man schon wieder Schicht 7, also der Anwendungsschicht zuordnen, andere Elemente gehören aber in Schicht 4.
- Damit die Geschwindigkeit für die Anwendung in Schicht 7 erhöht werden kann, ist es immer erforderlich, daß unten liegenden Schichten den Trafic der darüberliegenden Schicht ordnungsgemäß übertragen kann. Von unten nach oben wird das System also immer langsamer und man kann sehr wohl auf allen Schichten Geschwindigkeitsgewinne durch Optimierung erzielen. Wenn also eine Datei übertragen werden muß und das neuere Protokoll erzeugt weniger Overhead als das ältere Protokoll (normalerweise ist es andersherum!), dann könnte man damit einen Geschwindigkeitsgewinn erzielen, obwohl man auf den darunter liegenden Schichten nichts beschleunigt hat.


----------



## Adrenalize (24. September 2008)

Friday schrieb:


> - Die Protokolle (IPv4 oder IPv6) sind in den oberen Schichten anzusiedeln, wobei man nicht genau trennen kann, wo die Grenzen sind, denn die QOS-Bits muß man schon wieder Schicht 7, also der Anwendungsschicht zuordnen, andere Elemente gehören aber in Schicht 4.


IP wird Schicht 3 zugeordnet, der Vermittlungs- bzw. Internetschicht beim TCP/IP-Modell. Schicht 4 (Transportschicht) wäre dann TCP und UDP, welche die Ende-zu-ende Verbindung regeln. 5-7 wären die übergelagerten High-Level Protokolle wie HTTP, FTP usw.

Natürlich kann man bei IPv6 optimieren, dadurch, dass Dinge, die bei IPv4 nicht berücksichtigt wurden (IPsec, QoS) integriert werden. Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass sich diese Verbesserungen so großartig spürbar auswirken. Verbesserungen im lokalen und (inter-)nationalen Routing dürften sich eher bemerkbar machen. Die WAN-Router benutzen zur Routenbestimmung aber wie gesagt andere Protokolle (OSPF, RIP, BGP, IGRP...).
Diese dürften die Geschwindigkeit der Ende-zu-Ende Verbindung wohl deutlicher beeinflussen, oder?


----------



## rabit (24. September 2008)

Danke für die Antworten!

Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe kann man schneller Adressen zuweisen somit

bin ich vieleicht nicht schneller in der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit aber ich würde mit der IPV6

schneller angesprochen da vielmehr Adressen frei sind.

Kann es Sein das ich in einer kürzeren Zeit angepingt werde?

Also die Ansprechzeit ist kürzer da der Server etc nicht lange Freie Adressen suchen muss.

Sorry bin noch ein Normalsterblicher falls ich es nicht verstanden habe.

Also mit der " normalen " Konfiguration lässt sich IPV6 nicht einrichten:

Wie macht man das?

Und hat mittlerweile jeder Provider IPV6?


----------



## Adrenalize (24. September 2008)

Äh, nein, eine Adresse bekommst du ja beim Aufbau der Verbindung und hast sie dann fest, bis du wieder offline gehst. Das Problem ist halt, dass die IPv4 Adressen weltweit zur Neige gehen. Webserver von Firmen usw. brauchen ja eine feste Adresse, damit sie immer erreichbar sind.
Bei uns ist es ja z.b. so, dass wir bei jeder verbindung eien andere IP-Adresse bekommen von den deutschen Providern, eben weil sie nicht genug Adressen für alle haben, so dass jeder eine feste bekommen kann.
Bei IPv6 ist einfach der adressraum größer, da könnte man theoretisch jedem Menschen seine ganz eigene Adresse geben die immer gleich bleibt. Ob die das dann machen werden bleibt abzuwarten. 

Was das Pingen angeht: Da geht es wieder um die Laufzeit der Datenpakete, und hier bin ich halt der Meinung, das diese primär von der Route abhängt, also den Routern (sprich Knoten) zwischen deinem Rechner und dem Rechner den du anpingst. Verbessern kann man das dann, wenn man Wartezeiten minimiert. Teilweise, wie Friday sagte, über das Protokoll, aber sicher auch durch die Verbindungen zwischen den Knoten bzw. Abläufe bei den Knoten.

Nochmal zu IPv6: Mein Router bietet es anscheinend nicht an, daher bringt es mir nichts, wenn sowohl mein PC als auch mein Provider IPv6 können, weil dazwischen hängt hier halt mein Routerkästchen von der T-Com, und wenn der nur IPv4 kann, habe ich Pech.
Ob die Provider es schon anbieten, weiß ich nicht. du kannst ja mal in deinem Router oder dem Handbuch nachschauen, ob du was zu IPv6 findest.

Wenn z.B. in Berlin ein Knoten ausfällt (techn. Störung), müssen das die benachbarten Knoten ja wissen, damit sie dem keine Pakete schicken die dann verloren gehen. Daher kommunizieren die Knoten untereinander, haben dafür eigene Protokolle und versuchen, sich gegenseitig schnelle Pfade mitzuteilen. Da werden solche Ausfälle berücksichtigt, aber auch Überlastungen eines Knotens (Datenstau) usw.
Das Ganze ändert sich natürlich ständig, quasi wie der Verkehr auf deutschen Straßen. Ist ein sehr komplexes Gebilde, aber trotzdem ist es möglich, Daten von uns aus nach USA in teils weniger als einer Sekunde zu schicken.


----------



## Friday (24. September 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Was das Pingen angeht: Da geht es wieder um die Laufzeit der Datenpakete, und hier bin ich halt der Meinung, das diese primär von der Route abhängt, also den Routern (sprich Knoten) zwischen deinem Rechner und dem Rechner den du anpingst. Verbessern kann man das dann, wenn man Wartezeiten minimiert. Teilweise, wie Friday sagte, über das Protokoll, aber sicher auch durch die Verbindungen zwischen den Knoten bzw. Abläufe bei den Knoten.


Die Wartezeiten in den Geräten sind hier bei vielen Verbindungen die Hauptursache für die "Pingzeit". Je mehr hops eine Verbindung hat, umso mehr derartige Zeiten kommen da zusammen. Wenn ein Datentelegramm gerade in einem Knoten angekommen ist, dann wird es erst zerlegt in die Einzelcontainer und auf die anderen Leitungen/Routen verteilt. Das kostet etwas Zeit. Wenn viele derartiger Umsetzungen vorgenommen werden, dann kostet das "viel" Zeit. Wenn also über diverse verschiedene Provider geroutet werden muß, dann sind das mehr hops und Wege und es dauert länger.

Was wirklich lange dauert, daß sind die Umroutungen bei irgendwelchen Problemen. Wenn also eine Strecke oder ein Router ausfällt, dann dauert es über die oben bereits genannten Protokolle wie RIP sehr lange, bis die anderen Router mitbekommen haben, welcher Weg denn nun verwendet werden kann. Normalerweise geht ein zu einem solchen Zeitpunkt gerade zu übertragendes Telegramm verloren. Das wäre zwar technisch nicht nötig, ist aber trotzdem normalerweise so. Ein Ping hätte dann die Meldung der Zeitüberschreitung.
Ob RIP überhaupt im weltweiten Netz eingesetzt wird weiß ich nicht. Im LAN jedenfalls kann man es gut gebrauchen - wenn man es richtig konfigurieren kann, was die wenigsten Netzwerkadministratoren können.

Über die verwendete Technik (SDH oder ATM oder DSL) über die unterschiedlichen Medien kann man natürlich Geschwindigkeitgewinne erzielen. entscheidend ist für einen Ping aber die mittlere Wartezeit die vergeht, bis der Ping in einem Gerät bearbeitet wird. Die reine Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit ist dafür eigentlich nicht mehr relevant.


----------



## rabit (24. September 2008)

Danke für die echt ausführlichen Erklärungen.

Ob ich nun eine feste oder varierende Adresse habe ist eigentlich für mich schnurz!

Also sollte ich mich nicht der Thematik widmen da eh nicht wirklich "vorteile" entstehen.

Zumindest konnte ich mir persönlich nichts rauslesen können.


----------



## k-b (24. September 2008)

Eine feste Adresse schenkt dir einen Zeitgewinn beim booten


----------



## Adrenalize (25. September 2008)

rabit schrieb:


> Also sollte ich mich nicht der Thematik widmen da eh nicht wirklich "vorteile" entstehen.


Ja, zumindest zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ist IPv6 für uns Zuhause noch kein Thema. In Zukunft wird sich das vermutlich irgendwann mal ändern, aber erstmal gibt es eine lange Übergangszeit.
Bis das gesamte WWW auf IPv6 tickt und man sich damit auseinandersetzen muss, wird es noch etwas dauern, denke ich mal.
Ich selber habe mich damit iahc nicht so wirklich beschäftigt, ich kenne halt aus den Vorlesungen ein paar technische Hintergründe.



k-b schrieb:


> Eine feste Adresse schenkt dir einen Zeitgewinn beim booten


Wir reden hier doch von externen Adressen seitens des Providers, die bekommt man nicht beim Booten, sondern beim aufbau der TCP-Verbindung.
IM LAN kann man ja jederzeit eine feste beim Router eintragen. Lokale Adressen stehen ja jedem genug zur Verfügung. 
Wobei ich jetzt bei 2 Notebooks mit DHCP hier auch keine großen Verzögerungen feststellen konnte.


----------



## rabit (25. September 2008)

At home habe ich feste Adressen ist sicherer kann genau sagen der mit der Mac bekommt die Adresse und darf nur das etc.

Ich meine auch wenn ich beide gleichzeitig hochfahre finden die sich schneller als dhcp....


----------



## k-b (25. September 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wir reden hier doch von externen Adressen seitens des Providers, die bekommt man nicht beim Booten, sondern beim aufbau der TCP-Verbindung.
> IM LAN kann man ja jederzeit eine feste beim Router eintragen. Lokale Adressen stehen ja jedem genug zur Verfügung.
> Wobei ich jetzt bei 2 Notebooks mit DHCP hier auch keine großen Verzögerungen feststellen konnte.


Huch, das war jetzt peinlich


----------



## uuodan (25. September 2008)

Im Grunde ist es eine PPPoE-Verbindung.

Die Geschichte mit der Verzögerung finde ich auch nicht schlecht. Das spürt man sicher deutlich. *hust*


----------

